

Getting started with C++ TR1 regular expressions - octopus
http://www.johndcook.com/cpp_regex.html

======
cageface
This will certainly make text wrangling in C++ more pleasant. Why all the
different flavors though? This seems likely to make code sharing more
difficult.

